# New Member, lots of issues: Fatigue, crazy period



## smzele (Aug 4, 2011)

I am new here to this forum so I am looking forward to finding some answers.

I have been diagnosed with hashi's almost 8 years ago. Currently, I have felt pretty yucky and got my labs with a .187 TSH and normal range T3 and T4's. I have flip flopped several times over the years but have been pretty normal for the past 2 years even through my pregnancy and post partum. I was on 100 mcg now have been switched to alternating 100 and 88.

My problems is that I am sooo tired, and in the last two days have had the worst muscle fatigue and soreness I have ever experianced since being diagnosed with this disease. I have never experience this symptom and can't even begin to guess what to do about it. I am just soo soo tired and can barely walk up the stairs of my house.

Any help would greatly be appreciated.

On a side note the reason why I got my labs done last week in the first place is because I have been getting my period every two weeks and we are wanting to have another baby. So, my OBG wants to send me straight to the Repoductive Endo Dr right off the bat. I said wait, lets check my thyroid 1st. then I got ahold of my Internal Medicine Doc and thats when we decided to change my dose.

Another question is what is the likelyhood my period will get back to normal so that we can start trying to conceive again.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Welcome! :anim_32:

Unfortunately, I can't offer up much advise or information for your questions, but we're all here for your support.

A TSH of 0.187 (can you post the ranges please?) seems pretty darn low, maybe that is not a good level for you, it could be you are hyper or over-medicated at the moment. But I'll defer to the experts here...

You mentioned you only got tested last week -- is that also when your doc switched you to alternating between 100 mcg and 88 mcg? It might take some time (3-4 weeks or more) to begin to notice the lower dose.

I do know that when I was over-medicated recently, I had muscle soreness, weakness, and even going upstairs was a chore. Forget walking the dog or exercising. Once they lowered my dose this largely went away. Hope you get some answers!


----------



## smzele (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes, the switch to the alternating 100 and 88 was a result of the 'HYPER' (TSH.187)

I am getting my B12 levels checked today, because I have researched that these deficiencies may go hand in hand.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

What throws things off is that hyper and hypo symptoms are not mutually exclusive. My guess is that you are so tired and fatigued because while hyper, your body is working in overdrive trying to keep up. Good call on checking the B12.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm either "right brain" or "left brain" (_or maybe no brain_) - I cannot familiarize myself with all the test numbers but I am certainly familiar with one symptom you mentioned in particular. For several months my muscles were so weak and ached so badly that I went to an orthopedic specialist three times thinking something serious was happening.

The first time I went he did x-rays, etc., and announced I had a bone spur on my shoulder. My arm muscles were so weak I couldn't fasten a bra, could barely fix my hair, someone handed me an infant and I almost dropped him - I kept trying to tell the doctor it wasn't my shoulders that hurt, it was my upper arm muscles. He sent me home with a prescription for Mobic.

A couple of months later I went back. By then I couldn't get up and down in a bathtub, couldn't lift groceries without pain - and my calf muscles had gotten involved. Orthopedic specialist told me I undoubtedly had fibromyalgia.

By the third trip I was more involved with thyroid tests, etc., and the doctor said my muscle pain and weakness were probably thyroid related. That's also about the same time I finally got an appointment with my current endocrinologist and not too long after starting medication most of my muscle pain and weakness improved dramatically.

I couldn't take care of a baby right now if my very life depended on it! I'll bet you're fatigued - I'd be dead!!  I hope you can find some answers, get your energy back and be able to enjoy your young family 100%.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> Welcome! :anim_32:
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't offer up much advise or information for your questions, but we're all here for your support.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board!










I think it is very sad when a doctor adjusts thyroid medication based on TSH alone. Really, your doctor should run the FREE T3 and FREE T4.

Here is info to explain how they differ from the Totals (T3 and T4.)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

What medication are you taking?

Have you ever had any antibodies' tests?

And may I also suggest that you get your ferritin checked?

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## smzele (Aug 4, 2011)

Here are my labs:
TSH 7/29/2011: .187 ON 100 MCG'S OF GENERIC LEVOTHYROXINE
FREE T4 7/29/2011: 1.30 ON 100 MCG'S OF GENERIC LEVOTHRYOXINE
FREE T3 7/29/2011: 2.50 " " " " " "
TESTOSTERONE 7/29/2011: TOTAL 5, FREE .9

Then my doc changed my dose to alternating 100 and 88 MCG'S Here are my labs after the switch:
TSH 8/5/2011: .501
FREE T4 1.30 SAME
FREE T3 ?? DIDN'T ORDER THIS ONE


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

smzele said:


> Here are my labs:
> TSH 7/29/2011: .187 ON 100 MCG'S OF GENERIC LEVOTHYROXINE
> FREE T4 7/29/2011: 1.30 ON 100 MCG'S OF GENERIC LEVOTHRYOXINE
> FREE T3 7/29/2011: 2.50 " " " " " "
> ...


Do you by any chance have the reference ranges for the FREE T3 and FREE T4? Different labs use different ranges.

Has your doc ever run any antibodies' tests?


----------



## smzele (Aug 4, 2011)

yes I do have the antibodies


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

smzele said:


> yes I do have the antibodies


Which antibodies?

Any of these..................???

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO{Thyroid Peroxidase Ab}, (antimicrosomal antibodies, http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4

And I guess you don't have the ranges for the FREE T3 and FREE T4?


----------

